# Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2013



## CptRena (1 Set 2013 às 03:27)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2013 às 23:25)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 33,7 ºC (16h22)
Temperatura mínima = 21,1 ºC (05h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 33,7 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 21,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2013 às 22:12)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 34,2 ºC (16h47)
Temperatura mínima = 21,0 ºC (06h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,2 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 21,0 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Agreste (3 Set 2013 às 01:14)

1 da manhã e estão 25ºC dentro da cidade...


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2013 às 18:52)

*Extremos do dia :*


*Temperatura Max : 35.4ºC
Temperatura Min : 18.0ºC*


*Temperatura actual : 32.5ºC *


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2013 às 21:36)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 34,7 ºC (14h07)
Temperatura mínima = 22,9 ºC (05h12)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *34,7 ºC* (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 21,0 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2013 às 22:24)

Boa noite 

*Temperatura actual : 26.8ºC *


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2013 às 12:22)

GFS algo optimista para a precipitação esta madrugada, veremos... 29,3ºC actuais, mínima de 21,6ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2013 às 21:07)

Células a formar-se a SW daqui, vamos ver no que dará. Vento moderado de NE, 28,9ºC.


----------



## Angelstorm (4 Set 2013 às 21:11)

Tenho informação de que já choveu na zona de Sousel.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2013 às 21:18)

Basicamente no local onde o radar mostra a célula  Não parece ter actividade eléctrica pelo menos vista daqui.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2013 às 22:15)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 34,0 ºC (16h47)
Temperatura mínima = 22,8 ºC (06h45)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 21,0 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2013 às 22:40)

27,9ºC, a descer. O vento virou e chuvisca fraco.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Set 2013 às 23:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> 27,9ºC, a descer. O vento virou e chuvisca fraco.



Chuvisca???  
Cá em cima 25.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2013 às 23:16)

Estava a chuviscar muito fraco mesmo, pingas esporádicas apenas. Já que não há mais para se entusiasmar... 

26,2ºC e vento variável.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2013 às 23:27)

A célula que postei no Litoral Centro vê se daqui com algum aparato eléctrico e por vezes audível, mas só em zonas mais expostas a NW.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Set 2013 às 23:45)

Ao lado.... 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=cc





SpiderVV disse:


> A célula que postei no Litoral Centro vê se daqui com algum aparato eléctrico e por vezes audível, mas só em zonas mais expostas a NW.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Set 2013 às 00:17)

Clarões a W-NW (Abrantes) e N (Castelo Branco)
Estamos no limite!!!
Esperança...

Seguimos com 23.8ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2013 às 02:18)

:O formou se aguaceiros perto de Portalegre e outros na zona de Montargil e Ponte de Sor


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2013 às 02:21)

Aparato eléctrico constante a Norte e a Noroeste, mas apenas de relato, a vista que tenho não me permite ver. 20,2ºC e vento de NW.
É frustrante já que é tudo a Norte


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2013 às 02:42)

Festa da grossa na área de Nisa, Fratel, Vila Velha de Ródão. Parece algo severo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2013 às 11:32)

Boas,

Madrugada marcada com aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. Pingas de enorme tamanho!!

Para já muita humidade, pequenas formações (nimbocumulos e pequenos cumulus congestus no horizonte)


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2013 às 13:17)

Mínima de 16,9ºC e agora sigo com 25,8ºC e vento moderado de SW. Nada de trovoada pela noite.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2013 às 15:30)

V.R.S.A.

Boas... Nebulosidade a aumentar significativamente e gradualmente... Calor com humidade á mistura! Sensação térmica algo desconfortável!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2013 às 15:39)

Células a SE mas que se ficarão por ali, só vendo ao longe. 27,4ºC e 48% HR, céu nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2013 às 16:58)

54 km/h de vento de SE, proveniente da frente de rajada do conjunto de células que está a SE daqui. 24,9ºC em queda rápida.


----------



## actioman (5 Set 2013 às 17:14)

Trovoada bem perto. Vamos ver se chega aqui... 

Temperatura em descida com uns actuais 25,2ºC e 52% de H.R. em subida também. O vento vai marcando a sua presença de forma desordenada e os trovões são bem audiveis. Cheira a terra molhada!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2013 às 17:18)

Por aqui não se ouvia trovoada alguma mas deu para ver a célula bem, e os seus efeitos secundários 

23,2ºC e 50% HR.


----------



## actioman (5 Set 2013 às 17:31)

Após um período de 40 dias sem chover, neste momento chove! Até que enfim!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2013 às 17:34)

Boas,

Por aqui ceu limpo e humidade em alta!! Ainda não perdi as esperanças!! Tempo quente e abafado.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2013 às 17:40)

Começa a chover fraco com 22,3ºC.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Set 2013 às 17:40)

Aqui em Évora avistam-se celulas poderosas a E-NE, mas está tudo ao lado, digamos que as coisas para os lados do Redondo e de Estremoz devem estar animadas.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2013 às 18:14)




----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2013 às 19:02)

Estremoz: Tarde com períodos de céu muito nublado e ocorrência de aguaceiros. Trovoada dispersa.





Sat24.com





IPMA


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Set 2013 às 19:26)

Brunomc disse:


>



Que sorte descomunal que tive.  Estavam muito mais perto que o que pensava, aliás, estavam coladas aqui, inclusivé passei na estrada por baixo da mancha vermelha de... mota  Pelas descargas do IPMA caiu uma descarga bem perto das estradas onde andei de mota, com o barulho da mota não ouvi nada.

Btw, a esta hora está tudo com melhor aspecto, mas cheira a terra molhada.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Set 2013 às 21:56)

Extremos de hoje por cá:

*Sitio das Fontes*
*TMáx: 28,9ºC*
*TMín: 17,8ºC*

*Carvoeiro*
*TMáx: 25,7ºC*
*TMín: 18,9ºC*

Muito sol durante o dia, muita humidade, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante S, algumas nuvens a N/NE, mas nada de trovoadas.... Comentários para quê... ehehe!


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2013 às 22:08)

*Alentejo: primeiras chuvas do final do Verão* 

















Em princípio, amanhã a instabilidade já deverá também afectar o Algarve, para além novamente do interior Alentejano...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2013 às 23:37)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 30,7 ºC (14h33)
Temperatura mínima = 21,0 ºC (04h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Na tarde de hoje ocorreram aguaceiros dispersos e trovoadas pouco significativas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 21,0 ºC (dia 2 e dia 5).


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2013 às 14:10)

Algarve: célula activa entre o Cachopo e Martinlongo...


----------



## Agreste (6 Set 2013 às 14:35)

Parece que vai a mais...


----------



## ecobcg (6 Set 2013 às 16:39)

Formou-se mais uma pequena célula na zona de S. Marcos da Serra, mas são umas células muito "tímidas"!

Formam-se muito rápido, mas "morrem" muito rapidamente também!

Ainda deu para ver um pileus daqui de onde estou!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2013 às 21:55)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 29,7 ºC (16h40)
Temperatura mínima = 17,7 ºC (06h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Final da tarde com períodos de céu muito nublado (vírgulas); início da noite bastante abafado *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = *17,7 ºC *(dia 6).


----------



## vagas (6 Set 2013 às 22:09)

Estou neste momento na praia da oura e velo alguns raios no mar, quem sabe se ainda dá alguma animação


----------



## ecobcg (6 Set 2013 às 22:18)

vagas disse:


> Estou neste momento na praia da oura e velo alguns raios no mar, quem sabe se ainda dá alguma animação



Raios no mar? Em que direcção?


----------



## Agreste (6 Set 2013 às 22:37)

os radares não alcançam nada... e não acredito que se consiga ver a banda nebulosa que sobe sobre marrocos...


----------



## trovoadas (6 Set 2013 às 23:23)

O mês segue seco por aqui se bem que tem sabido bem a humidade dos últimos dias e as noites e manhãs mais frescas.
Dia 8, salvo erro, faz 5 meses que não cai precipitação significativa (<1mm ou lá perto) em grande parte do Algarve, pelo menos em muitas zonas do barrocal e litoral.
Vamos ver como se porta o mês lá mais para a segunda quinzena.

Quanto a trovoada no mar esta noite...acho que só pode ser engano!
Não há nada de relevante no radar, aliás a única actividade que aparece é para lá de Badajoz.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2013 às 23:28)

trovoadas disse:


> O mês segue seco por aqui se bem que tem sabido bem a humidade dos últimos dias e as noites e manhãs mais frescas.
> Dia 8, salvo erro, faz 5 meses que não cai precipitação significativa (<1mm ou lá perto) em grande parte do Algarve, pelo menos em muitas zonas do barrocal e litoral.
> Vamos ver como se porta o mês lá mais para a segunda quinzena.
> 
> ...



Chegou a aparecer atividade elétrica em Sagres no mar.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Set 2013 às 23:35)

Já agora, fica aqui uma das fotos desta tarde, com um(a) "piléus"...! Foi da célula que esteve sobre S. Marcos da Serra.


----------



## vagas (6 Set 2013 às 23:35)

ecobcg disse:


> Raios no mar? Em que direcção?



Sim raios no mar, estou num apartamento ao pé de uma rua grande cheia de bares não conheço muito aqui, vi porque estava a jantar na varanda, vi ai uns 4/5


----------



## Agreste (7 Set 2013 às 00:00)

e supostamente agora já não se vê nada...


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2013 às 14:05)

Neste momento troveja a Norte de Loulé, alguém confirma?. É a segunda vez que vejo estas formações a Norte e no mesmo sítio.

Imagem Radar da Intensidade de precipitação e formato da célula.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2013 às 14:51)

Hoje já com muitas descargas eléctricas atmosféricas pela Serra Algarvia:

http://www.imapweather.com/fullscreen/

Também vastas áreas com instabilidade atmosféricas pelo interior norte e centro.


----------



## Agreste (7 Set 2013 às 14:51)

Posso dizer que está calor, o céu está coberto aqui por Faro mas não chove. Está abafado.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2013 às 15:16)

Células a rebentar atrás da Serra de S. Mamede, no lado espanhol. 26,5ºC e 42% HR, mínima de 16,1ºC.


----------



## nelson972 (7 Set 2013 às 21:55)

ecobcg disse:


> Já agora, fica aqui uma das fotos desta tarde, com um(a) "piléus"...! Foi da célula que esteve sobre S. Marcos da Serra.



Belo registo!
Também vi essa beleza, estive ontem nos arredores de Lagoa


----------



## Brunomc (8 Set 2013 às 21:19)

*Extremos do dia :*


*T.Máxima : 27.0ºC*
*T.Minima  : 12.3ºC*


*Temperatura actual : 17.2ºC *


----------



## ecobcg (8 Set 2013 às 21:34)

Extremos de hoje por cá:

*Sitio das Fontes*
*TMáx: 30,6ºC*
*TMín: 14,4ºC*

*Carvoeiro*
*TMáx: 25,1ºC*
*TMín: 15,7ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (8 Set 2013 às 22:33)

Boas

Parece que ontem à tarde caiu mais uma carga de água em alguns locais do interior Algarvio, principalmente no interior do concelho de Loulé. Sendo assim é a segunda "carga de água" a afectar algumas localidades da serra Algarvia o que perfaz um saldo positivo até ao momento em termos de convectividade aqui para esta região. Esperemos então que se torne mais generalizada com o avançar do mês
 Há muita azeitona à espera de uma aguinha para engradecer...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2013 às 22:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e uma pequena subida da temperatura máxima e descida da mínima.

Máxima: 26.5ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC
actual: 21.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2013 às 22:58)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 28,0 ºC (15h48)
Temperatura mínima = 14,4 ºC (07h07)

Dados de ontem (dia 7):

Temperatura máxima = 29,3 ºC (16h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima =* 14,4 ºC* (dia 8).


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2013 às 08:59)

Manhã fresca em alguns locais do litoral sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2013 às 16:56)

Dan disse:


> Manhã fresca em alguns locais do litoral sul.



Diria mesmo manha fria.
De todos esses locais assinalados a vermelho, o que mais me surpreende é o valor(*5,1ºC*) da estação de  Almada(Praia da Rainha) dado que a estação está a pouco mais de 400 metros de distância da praia. Pelos vistos, esse factor não impossibilita a ocorrência de  fortes inversões térmicas.


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2013 às 18:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Diria mesmo manha fria.
> De todos esses locais assinalados a vermelho, o que mais me surpreende é o valor(*5,1ºC*) da estação de  Almada(Praia da Rainha) dado que a estação está a pouco mais de 400 metros de distância da praia. Pelos vistos, esse factor não impossibilita a ocorrência de  fortes inversões térmicas.



Toda essa linha da costa é incrível em termos de mínimas.

Ainda de 2 para 3 de Setembro, pernoitei no Cabo Espichel. A temperatura no cabo, devido ao vento de NE, nunca desceu dos 20ºC.
Uns metros abaixo, nas praias, havia neblina e a temperatura a rondava os 12ºC.


----------



## actioman (9 Set 2013 às 19:31)

AnDré disse:


> Toda essa linha da costa é incrível em termos de mínimas.
> 
> Ainda de 2 para 3 de Setembro, pernoitei no Cabo Espichel. A temperatura no cabo, devido ao vento de NE, nunca desceu dos 20ºC.
> Uns metros abaixo, nas praias, havia neblina e a temperatura a rondava os 12ºC.



Olha o grande AnDré!  Sempre na aventura campestre! 

Um abraço!

Por cá a noite também foi fresca, mas não tanto. A mínima que registei foi de 13,8ºC pelas 07h10 e foi simultaneamente a mínima do mês. Mas ainda assim já deu para bater o dente! 

A máxima foi de 31,9ºC pelas 17h21.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2013 às 20:58)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 29,9 ºC (16h48)
Temperatura mínima = 13,9 ºC (07h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = *13,9 ºC* (dia 9).


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2013 às 19:19)

Minimas de ontem - *9/9/13*

Zambujeira: *4,9ºC*
Aljezur: *6,4ºC*
Portimão(Aerodromo): *6,5ºC*
Alvalade: *6,7ºC*

Fonte: *IPMA*


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2013 às 21:50)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 30,7 ºC (15h36)
Temperatura mínima = 16,3 ºC (06h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## AnDré (11 Set 2013 às 13:57)

actioman disse:


> Olha o grande AnDré!  Sempre na aventura campestre!



Sempre!
À procura de um bom spot para as possíveis trovoadas que se poderão ocorrer na noite de sexta-feira, ao largo da costa.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2013 às 21:38)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 32,3 ºC (16h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## stormy (11 Set 2013 às 21:39)

AnDré disse:


> Toda essa linha da costa é incrível em termos de mínimas.
> 
> Ainda de 2 para 3 de Setembro, pernoitei no Cabo Espichel. A temperatura no cabo, devido ao vento de NE, nunca desceu dos 20ºC.
> Uns metros abaixo, nas praias, havia neblina e a temperatura a rondava os 12ºC.



É relativamente normal e deve ser o que se passa na zona da Zambujeira ou na PR...estações em pontos mais baixos teem inversões muito localizadas e intensas enquanto grande parte da região envolvente tem temperaturas muito mais elevadas.


----------



## Agreste (12 Set 2013 às 13:44)

altocumulos castelhanos... sementes de trovoada.


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2013 às 17:55)

parece que o pessoal da praia vai ter água por baixo e por cima 






claro se não se dissipar até lá


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2013 às 18:10)

Atendendo às imagens da webcam de Albufeira não parece ser nada de especial.


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2013 às 18:27)

segundo o radar até parece ser interessante 






só que é mais forte para os lados de Portimão e Lagos, secalhar a camara de Albufeira não consegue apanhar


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2013 às 18:37)

Tens razão, segundo o sat24 a célula ao largo de Portimão tem/tinha alguma actividade electrica.


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2013 às 18:42)

sim aqui http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php  já mostra descargas naquela zona 

é curioso que as camaras de portimão também não mostram nada, mas ainda não foram actualizadas há cerca de 11min talvez seja por causa disso


----------



## GoN_dC (12 Set 2013 às 18:45)

Começou a pingar em Portimão. Mal dá para molhar apesar de as pingas terem alguma dimensão.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Set 2013 às 18:53)

Também ouvi perto das 18h10 um trovão em Lagoa, que me surpreendeu, pois o céu nem estava nada de especial. Uma pequena célula sem grande desenvolvimento vertical. A de Portimão também não me parecia nada de especial...


----------



## Agreste (12 Set 2013 às 18:56)

Linhas de castelhanos que se desenvolveram durante a tarde. Aqui por Faro não chegaram a um grande desenvolvimento mas as trovoadas devem regressar amanhã mais organizadas.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Set 2013 às 19:24)

Só para ilustrar, ainda tirei uma foto do carro. A célula que passou por Lagoa e deixou um trovão...







E do lado de Portimão, na altura, apenas uns cumulus e sol...


----------



## Happy (12 Set 2013 às 20:29)

Estava na fortaleza da Rocha e ouvi uns 5 ou 7 trovões e via-se a duas linhas na perfeição. A que chegou a Portimão foi a mais fraca, pois notava-se no mar que estava mais carregada e notava-se uma coluna de chuva mais intensa ao largo da costa. Notei que estava mais intenso na rocha do que em Portimão


----------



## Agreste (12 Set 2013 às 20:36)

Supondo que está tudo desfeito nesta altura não? Nada de trovoadas no mar... A webcam do Martinhal tinha um final de tarde interessante...


----------



## Happy (12 Set 2013 às 20:42)

A ultima vez que andava por volta das19 na rua parecia-me mais calmo sim


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2013 às 20:46)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 32,0 ºC (17h09)
Temperatura mínima = 19,9 ºC (07h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Voltou o tempo quente típico de verão.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2013 às 12:36)

Está a nascer instabilidade a SE do Algarve com a rotação que existe, a tarde pode trazer alguns aguaceiros ao Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## Agreste (13 Set 2013 às 13:48)

O tempo está a evoluir. Estamos a ficar bastante nublados aqui em Faro.


----------



## Relâmpago (13 Set 2013 às 14:09)

Mancha convectiva a sueste de Faro. Promete dar espectáculo mais para logo


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2013 às 14:17)

Eu não vejo nada de especial para já nem nos modelos nem no Satélite que o justifique mas com o aquecimento diurno vamos ver se surge alguma coisa ....

PS: Os ensembles dos modelos começam a colocar um cenário hipotético de maior instabilidade mais generalizada para o final do mês ....
Recordo que todos ou quase todos os modelos que consultei indicavam Setembro  com temperaturas dentro do normal ... e precipitação abaixo da média, vamos ver se será assim como prespetivado pelos modelos !


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2013 às 14:49)

Já chove entre Tavira e VRSA devido ao aparecimento nessa zona duma célula, e começa a nascer instabilidade a sul do Algarve e a célula a SE continua a evoluir.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Set 2013 às 15:06)

Boas,

Por aqui ceu muito nublado, e já ouvi um ressonar nos ceus!! a tarde promete ficar animada tal como a noite!! 

Sem chuva e tempo muito abafado!!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2013 às 16:29)

O *IPMA *colocou aviso amarelo para o distrito de *Beja*.
Muita animação a cruzar a fronteira.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Set 2013 às 16:48)

convectividade a explodir no horizonte! Vou já colocar umas fotos


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2013 às 16:59)

eu pertenço ao litoral centro sou coruche e vejo a célula perto de montemor 






ao vivo é linda


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Set 2013 às 17:00)

Todas as fotos tiradas para SUL e ESTE.


----------



## amando96 (13 Set 2013 às 17:16)

Pileu bem visível na penultima foto


----------



## Agreste (13 Set 2013 às 18:01)

Pra já nada... a massa nebulosa de nimbostratos de sueste degenerou numas virgas mal amanhadas. Há algumas torres a correrem do lado norte mas parecem mais calvus...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Set 2013 às 18:07)

Trovoada em aproximação:
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2013 às 19:07)

Bela célula na zona de *Ferreira do Alentejo*.


----------



## overcast (13 Set 2013 às 19:07)

A tarde segue bastante animada! Mas aparentemente anda tudo a dormir..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Set 2013 às 19:12)

Aqui dissipou-se tudo


----------



## supercell (13 Set 2013 às 19:20)

Grande ponto vermelho no radar do IMPA bem no centro do Alentejo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2013 às 19:24)

Bem que monstro, espectacular.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2013 às 19:27)

Movimentam-se agora rumo a oeste duas células com elevada actividade eléctrica... Torres perfeitamente visíveis a partir de Estremoz.





Rain Alarm

EDIT: As duas células acabaram-se por unir numa só linha de instabilidade que, às 19h10, encontrava-se mesmo junto à A2, do lado leste, entre Ourique e Ferreira do Alentejo.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2013 às 19:47)

A partir daqui (Estremoz), observa-se que continua o grande desenvolvimento vertical das células (mais de 2000 metros de altitude), provavelmente "bombas meteorológicas" por onde estejam a passar...

*Ferreira do Alentejo, Aljustrel, Ourique* ... aguardam-se notícias.


----------



## Iuri (13 Set 2013 às 20:33)

Impressionante o cenário no norte de Marrocos...

http://sat24.com/?ir=true&ra=true&li=false


----------



## ecobcg (13 Set 2013 às 20:43)

Tenho estado a tirar umas fotos da trovoadas em Ourique, bem visível daqui de um ponto alto a Norte de Silves. Deve ter estado bem potente por lá!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (13 Set 2013 às 20:47)

Em Évora é possível ver clarões a S-SE. 

Existe alguma célula activa na zona de Reguengos/Amareleja/Moura?


----------



## Agreste (13 Set 2013 às 21:17)

Parece que a trovoada a norte de Silves já é visível de Aljezur para onde parece que se dirige...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2013 às 21:19)

Há momentos, passei junto à Ria Formosa e via-se relâmpagos a sul/sueste daqui.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Set 2013 às 21:19)

Boas,

Por aqui tudo calmo, as á coisa de 10m um relampago iluminou-me!! Ceu muito nublado com a lua a dar o ar da sua graça. Sem vento.

Camara preparada!!


----------



## ecobcg (13 Set 2013 às 21:23)

Alguns relâmpagos no mar a Sul da Praia da Marinha. A ver se se aproxima mais um pouco.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2013 às 21:25)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 33,6 ºC (16h07)
Temperatura mínima = 21,8 ºC (06h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Set 2013 às 21:44)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Em Évora é possível ver clarões a S-SE.
> 
> Existe alguma célula activa na zona de Reguengos/Amareleja/Moura?



Tb vi essa atividade. Era mais para Oeste, sobre Marmelar/Vidigueira. Aqui nem uma só pinga . A tarde parecia que prometia e depois... nada!

Haverá algo esta madrugada?


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2013 às 21:58)

Valores de precipitação


*Castro Verde,Neves Corvo*







*Mértola,Vale Formoso*


----------



## ecobcg (13 Set 2013 às 22:04)

Parece que já "morreu" tudo...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2013 às 09:08)

Bom dia.

Por aqui vai chovendo de forma fraca mas constante. Sigo com 0,6mm no Sítio das Fontes.

E tanta precipitação que está aqui tão perto, no mar... Desperdício...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2013 às 09:16)

Boas, por aqui, desde da 00h30m tem chovido quase sempre e ainda não parou, levo 5 mm acumulados e já choveu mais este ano do que em Setembro do ano passado.


----------



## Agreste (14 Set 2013 às 10:07)

Já terminou tudo. Uma volta pelas estações e vemos que poucas chegaram aos 5mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2013 às 10:39)

A descarga electrica mais intensa ocorreu nesta madrugada.
Isto em terra acordava o pessoal.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2013 às 11:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> A descarga electrica mais intensa ocorreu nesta madrugada.
> Isto em terra acordava o pessoal.
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/30hmnaa.jpg



Essa eu vi! Estava perto do mar e, mesmo a grande distância, dava para ver os raios que caiam a essa hora. E num deles, chegou um "ribombar" valente a terra.

Por cá ainda via chovendo fraco, e levo 3,6mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes. Em Carvoeiro não tenho acesso ainda ao acumulado, pois por motivos técnicos, o datalogger do pluviómetro teve de ser desligado da estação. Mas os dados estão lá registados.

Já agora, coloquei as fotos da trovoada de ontem em Ourique, aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/trovoada-em-ourique-13-09-2013-a-7283.html#post390204


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2013 às 12:55)

Intensidade da precipitação às 11h00:






Rain Alarm


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2013 às 12:57)

Precipitação acumulada no Algarve até ao momento (estações amadoras):

8,1mm - Almancil
5,8mm - Albufeira
4,3mm - Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa
4,3mm - Vilamoura
4,1mm - Tavira
3,6mm - Lagos
3,6mm - Praia da Luz, Lagos
1,5mm - Eira Pelada (Sotavento Algarvio)
1,0mm - Vales, Aljezur


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2013 às 14:30)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação acumulada no Algarve até ao momento (estações amadoras):
> 
> 8,1mm - Almancil
> 5,8mm - Albufeira
> ...



Só para completar a informação do André.

8.1mm - Faro (Aeroporto)
5.0 mm - Sagres
5.0mm - Faro (RTA)
5.0mm - Olhão


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2013 às 20:43)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 32,9 ºC (16h34)
Temperatura mínima = 20,7 ºC (07h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2013 às 21:27)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 30,7 ºC (16h39)
Temperatura mínima = 16,8 ºC (05h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2013 às 21:29)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 30,7 ºC (16h0)
Temperatura mínima = 17,9 ºC (07h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Set 2013 às 19:11)

Boas!
O Algarve está maravilhoso! Alguma chuva no sábado mas desde então muito sol e calor!
A água do mar está do melhor que já apanhei por aqui. 

Que continue o Verão!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2013 às 23:21)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 28,3 ºC (16h39)
Temperatura mínima = 15,7 ºC (06h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Tempo já fresco, com nevoeiro pela manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2013 às 19:57)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 28,9 ºC (16h06)
Temperatura mínima = 16,8 ºC (06h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2013 às 20:51)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 30,7 ºC (16h55)
Temperatura mínima = 15,7 ºC (07h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2013 às 20:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 25.6ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC
actual: 21.4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (19 Set 2013 às 22:09)

Boas.

Extremos de hoje por cá:
*Sítio das Fontes*
*TMáx: 27,0ºC*
*TMín: 13,4ºC*

*Carvoeiro*
*TMáx: 23,8ºC*
*TMín: 15,1ºC*

De momento sigo com 19,4ºC com vento fraco de W nas Fontes, e com 21,0ºC e vento fraco de NE em Carvoeiro.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2013 às 17:55)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 32,1 ºC (16h22)
Temperatura mínima = 19,7 ºC (03h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 31,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2013 às 18:08)

Máxima de 33,3ºC e mínima de 20,0ºC. Agora sigo com 23,4ºC e vento de NE.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2013 às 21:44)

Alandroal: Tempo quente com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 21,5 ºC e os 34,5 ºC.
Por agora 28 ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2013 às 22:42)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 33,1 ºC (16h29)
Temperatura mínima = 20,3 ºC (06h26)

Ontem (dia 21):

Temperatura máxima = 33,4 ºC (16h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2013 às 20:46)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 31,8 ºC (15h47)
Temperatura mínima = 21,2 ºC (07h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Primeiro dia de transição para o Outono, com períodos de céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2013 às 21:29)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 28,9 ºC (15h26)
Temperatura mínima = 20,8 ºC (07h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Agreste (25 Set 2013 às 09:01)

sexta-feira, 26... meia-maré e uma enxurrada de 50mm em 3 horas segundo o modelo americano em praticamente todo o sotavento. Vamos ver o que vai acontecer. 

Manhã de céu nublado por agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Set 2013 às 14:01)

Muito nevoeiro pela manhã, mínima de 14,6ºC. Agora algumas nuvens no céu (Cumulus) e nuvens altas, com 24,3ºC e 55% HR.


----------



## Agreste (25 Set 2013 às 17:29)

trovoadas disse:


> Por aqui já se sente energia no ar...tempo bem abafado Mais dia menos dia a atmosfera tem de descarregar por este corredor. Vamos ver se é desta ou mais tarde, também ainda estamos no início...



A ver se muda finalmente o tempo para mais fresco... isto de tomar banho 2 vezes por dia, mesmo de água fria...


----------



## ecobcg (25 Set 2013 às 18:54)

Final de tarde com chuva fraca por aqui, com 0,8mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes, um pouco mais do que estava à espera. Já deu para abater o pó!:-D


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2013 às 21:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC
actual: 22.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2013 às 00:00)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 27,6 ºC (16h12)
Temperatura mínima = 17,9 ºC (05h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Não há maneira da chuva cá chegar ... este mês prepara-se para ser um dos mais quentes de sempre, no que se refere aos meses de Setembro.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## amando96 (26 Set 2013 às 01:47)

Já chove


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2013 às 08:02)

18,3ºC actuais e é a mínima. 96% HR com algum nevoeiro, vento moderado com rajadas de S.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Set 2013 às 09:44)

Bons dias,

Por VRSA, dia a acordar chuvoso. Ceu muito nublado e periodos de chuva.


----------



## actioman (26 Set 2013 às 11:00)

Bom dia,

Por aqui já houve alguns chuviscos fracos, mas nada que chegue sequer a molhar as superfícies.
O dia permanece muito nublado e a temperatura ronda uns agradáveis 20,8ºC, sendo até ao momento a máxima.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Set 2013 às 12:18)

V.R.S.A.

Depois dos periodos de chuva, o ceu neste momento encontra-se nublado com boas abertas... o que choveu por aqui ainda deu para fazer poças!! deve ter caido uns 0.5mm.

Camaras preparadas para o que ai vem... espero um bom espectaculo eléctrico!! alem das inundações!!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2013 às 12:53)

Por aqui o sol vai brilhando por entre algumas (poucas) nuvens. Tenho 24,7ºC e vento fraco de SE no Sítio das Fontes e 22,8ºC e vento moderado de SE em Carvoeiro.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Set 2013 às 18:46)

Boas,

Por aqui V.R.S.A. o ceu vai-se cobrindo de nuvens... Temperatura muito amena e agradavel!!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2013 às 18:49)

De manhã já chuviscou forte, chegou para molhar e bem todas as superfícies. Mínima de 17,9ºC e máxima de 25,7ºC. O vento já se faz sentir moderado a forte com rajadas, tendo a rajada máxima sido 60,1 km/h.
Agora sigo com 25,2ºC e 53% HR. 18 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2013 às 21:33)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 27,3 ºC (15h40)
Temperatura mínima = 19,3 ºC (08h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Chuviscos "moderados" pela manhã. Tarde de céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Set 2013 às 22:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> De manhã já chuviscou forte, chegou para molhar e bem todas as superfícies. Mínima de 17,9ºC e máxima de 25,7ºC. O vento já se faz sentir moderado a forte com rajadas, tendo a rajada máxima sido 60,1 km/h.
> Agora sigo com 25,2ºC e 53% HR. 18 km/h.



Tudo tranquilo!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2013 às 22:14)

Agora está.

21,9ºC e 67% HR. 20 km/h de WSW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2013 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado durante a manhã e aumentando de nebulosidade a partir da tarde. Agora já se faz sentir o vento de sul e está uma verdadeira noite de ananases.

Máxima: 24.8ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC
actual: 23.1ºC

A ver o que reserva o dia de amanhã, por aqui.


----------



## vitoreis (26 Set 2013 às 23:23)

Por Faro chega o primeiro chuvisco do dia/época. 22º, brisa fraca de SSE


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Set 2013 às 23:33)

Boas,

Por aqui ceu totalmente coberto, com pequenos cumulus cheios de pressa e vento a aumentar de intensidade. Temperatura muito amena!!

O mar tambem já se ouve bem!


----------



## actioman (26 Set 2013 às 23:37)

Por Elvas também está tudo calmo e a temperatura amena.

Registo 21,1ºC e céu muito nublado.

À espera da chuva... 

O radar do IPMA, para não variar, já está off...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2013 às 23:46)

Aqui o vento começa a intensificar de novo. Parou agora por momentos. 20,9ºC e 76% HR.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2013 às 00:16)

Boa sorte companheiros


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2013 às 08:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boa sorte companheiros



Pois...

Olhando para a imagem de satélite das 7h (6h UTC) o panorama parece confirmar-se:









Tem aspecto um bocado agressivo isto, desloca-se aparentemente devagar, e deverá deixar elevada quantidade de água.
Como os terrenos estão muito secos, grande parte desta não deverá ser absorvida.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2013 às 09:18)

A região Sul deverá ser ainda contemplada com alguma actividade decente.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2013 às 09:39)

Ainda vou ter mais chuva e quem sabe uma trovoada por aqui


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2013 às 09:39)

Espero animação a partir do meio-dia


----------



## vitoreis (27 Set 2013 às 09:56)

Céu carregado, 0.0mm até ao momento.


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 10:27)

Tudo tranquilo, só o vento está a aumentar...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2013 às 10:48)

Por Lagoa já chove, fraco ainda, com um grande escuro a W e também já se vêem clarões e ouvem-se os respectivos "roncos".  Venha de lá ela!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2013 às 10:51)

Acho que aqui não vou ter grande sorte , o distrito de Évora é que se deve safar


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2013 às 11:22)

Isto sem radar espanhol nem português, referindo claro ao máximo de reflectividade do radar de Loulé, o espanhóis a maior parte está toda off. Deve ser alguma greve convocada pelos radares ibéricos. 

A ver o que vai reservar a tarde por aqui, esta imagem é interessante tem várias células a SW do Algarve.

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2013 às 11:33)

Tem estado a chover por aqui já à mais de 2h, quase sempre de forma moderada..
Trovoadas passaram aqui a 15/20km ao lado 
Belo tempo


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2013 às 11:36)

Sabendo que a célula já está cá em cima, sabendo-se o barrete que está a ser na zona do centro do país que nesta altura deveria ter acumulados diários acima dos 40 mm, e têm menos de 10 mm não dá para ter grandes esperanças !

E o pior que tudo é que a precipitação prevista pelos modelos para os próximos 15 dias (falado somente no que toca aqui) resume-se a esta frente do dia de hoje !

No Minho e Douro ao contrário do que a maior parte dos modelos indicavam verifiquei e já levam acima dos 30 mm !


----------



## actioman (27 Set 2013 às 11:58)

Boas,
Por aqui é praticamente meio-dia e apenas cairam os mesmos chuvisco de ontem que nem para molhar serviram...
O vento tem estado a soprar por vezes moderado sendo que a maior rajada até agora foi de apenas 45,1Km/h pelas 09h41.
Como muitos já nos teremos apercebido, que grande fiasco até ao momento. E já devíamos ter em muitas zonas acumulados muito interessantes.

É a imprevisibiliade da meteorologia que nos fascina. Umas vezes pela positiva, outras como hoje, pela negativa.
A malta do Norte que já andava a "chorar" pelo evento não se prever nada de especial a Norte do Tejo, mas pelos valores do IPMA até ao momento, são os que têm acumulados mais interessantes, sendo que Castelo Branco acumulava ás 10h 9,1mm. 

Venham as trovoadas a ver se ainda chego pelo menos ao 1mm... 

No fundo, pelo menos já serviu para alerar um pouco o padrão atmosférico.

O radar do IPMA está cheio de ecos falsos! Entre as 09h e as 10h UTC parece que esteve a chover alguma coisa por aqui mas apenas se sentia algumas pequenas gotas, que como referi nem molharam!

Abraço


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2013 às 11:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Sabendo que a célula já está cá em cima, sabendo-se o barrete que está a ser na zona do centro do país que nesta altura deveria ter acumulados diários acima dos 40 mm, e têm menos de 10 mm não dá para ter grandes esperanças !
> 
> E o pior que tudo é que a precipitação prevista pelos modelos para os próximos 15 dias (falado somente no que toca aqui) resume-se a esta frente do dia de hoje !
> 
> No Minho e Douro ao contrário do que a maior parte dos modelos indicavam verifiquei e já levam acima dos 30 mm !



Acho que vamos ter de lutar bastante para chegar a esse valor este mês
Vamos ver mas se tivermos 10mm será sem dúvida um grande barrete face as potencialidades que tinha este evento. 

Bom por aqui já chove mas fraco ainda...tá difícil de pegar a sério...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Set 2013 às 12:17)

Noite calma e tranquila em Évora.

Começou a chover por volta das 9h da manhã, em regime de aguaceiros que passou a regime de chuva moderada. 
Ouvi agora o primeiro trovão.
20.5º.

Não estava com grande esperança para a cidade de Évora (diferente de distrito), os modelos metiam mais na zona de Vendas-Novas/Montemor que aqui, contudo parece que ainda vamos ter uma boa tarde.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2013 às 12:53)

Bem aqui vai ser um fiasco como sempre, tudo a passar a norte e a sul


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Set 2013 às 13:08)

Que diluvio em Évora. Não tenho forma de medição, mas chove com alma! Ouvem-se uns roncos de vez em quando.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2013 às 13:15)

Não pára de chover desde as 9h da manhã..
Agora oiço trovoada a pouco mais de 5km daqui..

Edit : Agora tá bem mais perto


----------



## Illicitus (27 Set 2013 às 13:23)

Tenho acompanhado com alguma expectativa a evolução do clima, uma vez que mudei recentemente de casa e agora tenho vista privilegiada sobre a baía de Lagos. 

Contudo, por aqui não se tem passado nada realmente de interessante. Muitas nuvens, alguns chuviscos esporádicos e algumas rajadas de vento.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2013 às 13:25)

Chuva torrencial e trovoada aqui por Vendas Novas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2013 às 13:51)

Este evento aqui resumiu-se a 0,3mm


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2013 às 14:03)

O trepkos aqui do fórum mandou-me uma mensagem a dizer que algo se passou em Montemor, muitas árvores caídas, talvez tenha sido um tornado ou downburst.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2013 às 14:10)

Vai ser o maior fiasco que tenho memória desde que sigo mais de perto a meteorologia...
Enfim tá difícíl de chover por estes lados...parvo fui eu que abandonei a rega do jardim ontem a pensar no que havia de vir... daqui a pouco vou ter mesmo de ir regar pois o terreno está muito muito seco Já são quase 6 meses de seca aqui por estes lados...

Parece que antes de findar este episódio de instabilidade ainda trará mais qualquer coisa mas não será nada de especial. Acho que não chegará aos 10mm por aqui. Melhores dias hão-de vir...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2013 às 14:17)

Vince disse:


> O trepkos aqui do fórum mandou-me uma mensagem a dizer que algo se passou em Montemor, muitas árvores caídas, talvez tenha sido um tornado ou downburst.



Montemor-o-Novo? Será que teve alguma coisa a ver com esta imagem de radar? Está ali uma zona bem activa no meio daquela precipitação toda...


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2013 às 14:24)

O trepkos está a trabalhar e não pode agora ir verificar in-loco, mas confirma pela informação que lhe vai chegando, árvores caídas, estragos em telhados e viaturas em Montemor-o-Novo.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2013 às 14:24)

Por cá o acumulado ficou-se nos *5,6mm* no Sítio das Fontes e tive uma rajada de  *64km/h* ainda há pouco em Carvoeiro. De resto, só dois relâmpagos lá longe a W e nada de mais...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2013 às 14:37)

Tenho tudo seco .... á espera desta maldita chuva que teima em não cair por aqui ...
Nem o pó apagou ainda !

EDIT: Vem aí uma bola célula, será que é desta .... é que tem que ser desta pois é a ultima e depois disto já nem espero chuva por estas bandas !
Ou vai ou racha, porque reflectividade tem ela !


----------



## vagas (27 Set 2013 às 14:41)

Depois das 3 vou fazer registo fotografico dos danos


----------



## CptRena (27 Set 2013 às 14:45)

Ponham-se a pau que a zona de Portimão, Albufeira, Faro deve levar com uma boa pancada de água daqui a pouco.
A casa do Sr Cavaco vai ficar inundada em Boliqueime 

Topos das células a chegarem aos 12km


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 14:59)

Parece aproximar-se o momento da descarga...


----------



## vitoreis (27 Set 2013 às 15:00)

Finalmente! Chuva moderada e um relâmpago :-)


----------



## amando96 (27 Set 2013 às 15:08)

Aqui tem chuvido fraco quase continuamente com alguns episódios mais fortes desde as 13:00.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2013 às 15:19)

Estou na baixa de olhão e chove diluvianamente é água por todos os lados e troveja forte.


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2013 às 15:27)

ecobcg disse:


> Montemor-o-Novo? Será que teve alguma coisa a ver com esta imagem de radar? Está ali uma zona bem activa no meio daquela precipitação toda...



Sim, foi por essa altura ou um pouco depois. O IPMA confirma a existência de uma supercélula nessa região por volta das 13:30 locais, entre várias outras embebidas nesta perturbação que atravessa/ou o país. Importa realçar que só uma minoria de supercélulas acabam por gerar tornados.
Pela conversa que tive com o trepkos, a área onde ocorreram estragos é relativamente pequena, talvez um tornado de curta duração a tocar o solo, ou um downburst, só analisando os estragos é que se perceberá o que ocorreu.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2013 às 15:28)

Em Portalegre chuva forte. Pressão a descer muito rapidamente e vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2013 às 15:28)

Mas que grande carga de água acabou de cair por aqui .... e ficou a horta toda regada para uma semana


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 15:36)

Na mesma tendência do resto do país... choveu intensamente durante uns 15 minutos mas pouca trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 15:40)

Devemos ter apanhado uns 5-10mm nestes 15 minutos. Numa hora seriam os tais 30mm só que durou bastante menos tempo do que se esperava.


----------



## João (27 Set 2013 às 15:45)

ecobcg disse:


> Montemor-o-Novo? Será que teve alguma coisa a ver com esta imagem de radar? Está ali uma zona bem activa no meio daquela precipitação toda...


Confirmo, muita destruição como podem ver pelas imagens...
https://www.facebook.com/henriquega...71381402588.1073741948.100001991934267&type=1


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 15:48)

João disse:


> Confirmo, muita destruição como podem ver pelas imagens...
> https://www.facebook.com/henriquega...71381402588.1073741948.100001991934267&type=1



Não parece ser um tornado... mais do tipo vento forte no momento da descarga de água.


----------



## João (27 Set 2013 às 15:49)

João disse:


> Confirmo, muita destruição como podem ver pelas imagens...
> https://www.facebook.com/henriquega...71381402588.1073741948.100001991934267&type=1


Assustador, tenho informações de árvores caídas. carros destruídos, chaminés e telhados destruídos. Sei que também passou por perto de São Cristóvão localidade a 20 kms de Montemor-o-Novo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2013 às 15:57)

Aqui, em Olhão foi o dilúvio em 15 minutos e pela ronda que fiz pelas estações nas redondezas parece que aqui, foi onde choveu mais, acumulei 15 mm. Nada mau!  Não fugiu assim tanto dos modelos, segundo o radar parece que vem aí mais qualquer coisinha.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2013 às 16:01)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui a festa acalmou com alguma trovoada que ainda estremeceu, chuva por vezes forte acompanhada de vento!! assim foi a ultima hora! Agora parece que lá vem mais com selo de Sotavento!!


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2013 às 16:01)

Agreste disse:


> Não parece ser um tornado... mais do tipo vento forte no momento da descarga de água.



Penso que não, acho que um downburst não faz este tipo de estragos. Acredito mais num tornado de curta duração, pouco intenso.


----------



## vagas (27 Set 2013 às 16:03)

Algumas fotos do evento, depois posto mais algumas


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2013 às 16:06)

Foi um tornado de curta duração. Falei com algumas pessoas que viram o funil 'descer' e o caminho que fez, não durou mais de 5/10 minutos. 

Deixo aqui algumas fotos até porque há relatos de mais tornados na zona, com mais tempo coloco tudo.

Choveu torrencialmente durante cerca de 2 horas acompanhado de trovoada, muitas ruas alagadas.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2013 às 16:08)

A célula que passou ainda há pouco ligeiramente a E de Carvoeiro, deixou lá uma rajada de *73,2km/h*. Nada mau!

Para além disso, em toda a zona entre Carvoeiro e Armação de Pêra, choveu muito e acompanhado de rajadas fortes. Eram muitos os lençóis de água na estrada.

No Sítio das Fontes levo *6,4mm* acumulados e, para já, não deve vir mais.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Set 2013 às 16:09)

O termo mini tornado veio para ficar...


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 16:10)

Ao ver as fotos dos choupos partidos lembrei-me dos eucaliptos que o tornado de Lagoa partiu... junto do Jumbo de Lagoa em 2012.


----------



## vagas (27 Set 2013 às 16:12)

Mais fotos do evento
Atençao que nao sao tiradas por mim


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2013 às 16:23)

Uma das caracteristicas de um tornado é ser um fenomento muito intenso e muito cirurgico...ora que bela imagem para o ilustrar:







De um lado arvores com os ramos arrancados e todas desfolhadas, do outro lá estão as arvores todas felizes e viçosas como se o tornado tivesse sido a 200km dali..


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 16:25)

*Novembro 2012, Lagoa...*


Agreste disse:


> Em Lagoa perto do supermercado... (foto do Algarve Resident)


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2013 às 16:30)

Atenção ás proximas horas no interior centro e sul.
Temos já em evolução um grande sistema convectivo na região de CB/PTG, as condições manteem-se favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção por vezes forte/severa.


----------



## actioman (27 Set 2013 às 16:42)

Brutais as imagens que aqui têm colocado! 

Por aqui uma trovoada abate-se neste momento sobre a cidade, não deve durar muito, mas parece de noite! Tem actividade eléctrica e sonora! 

Uma imagem que ilustra o momento:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2013 às 16:44)

Por aqui, ja chove com intensidade e com o vento forte!! É um diluvio e ja se ouve trovoes á mistura!! Isto promete!!


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2013 às 16:46)

3 Momentos com assinaturas interssantes no radar:






Foi o que me chamou mais atenção no radar...embora tenham surgido mais assinaturas estas são as que me parecem mais sérias..


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Set 2013 às 17:07)

Por volta dessa hora (13h30m) estava a almoçar em Évora e ouvia estouros consideráveis (trovões). Deveria ser desse fenómeno. 
Entretanto pelas 15h30m caiu mais uma valente carga de água. Agora está calmo.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2013 às 17:38)

Impressionantes relatos... Em Portalegre só sei que está um autêntico dia de inverno já que não me encontro lá, mas parecem estar umas células agressivas a dirigir se para lá.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2013 às 19:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e com um aguaceiro fortíssimo, acompanhado por trovoada e rajadas fortes de vento.

Máxima: 22.8ºC
mínima: 20.9ºC
actual: 22.1ºC

Precipitação: 15 mm

Esta, foi mesmo em Olhão, até estremeceu o carro.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2013 às 19:55)

A relampejar para Portalegre.


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2013 às 20:24)

Fui agora dar uma volta para ver.

Há vestígios numa zona chamada Reguengo/São Mateus. Também há danos a 20 km da cidade perto da aldeia de São Cristovão, já dentro do perímetro da cidade há mais galhos partidos antes da zona mais afectada pelo tornado.

Isto tudo em linha recta com o local mais afectado ( mais tarde faço um esquema ).

Depois da zona mais afectada pelo tornado há antenas caídas, algumas casas com telhas danificadas, postes torcidos e galhos de árvores caídos. Passou por cima de uma considerável zona de casas, felizmente sem males maiores.

Acontece que esta linha de danos causados pelo tornado não é continua, ou seja, há zonas afectadas e outras não, mesmo dentro da cidade.

Depois da zona mais afectada o tornado dissipou-se rapidamente uns 100 metros mais acima da zona que referi anteriormente.

A célula não gerou um tornado continuo mas antes um 'intermitente'... ou então gerou mais que um.

Com mais tempo coloco mais dados.

Os danos materiais são consideráveis...


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 21:02)

Lençóis de água na rotunda junto do teatro em Faro... (Cláudio Lourenço/Corpo de Bombeiros Sapadores de Faro)


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2013 às 21:13)

Agreste disse:


> Lençóis de água na rotunda junto do teatro em Faro... (Cláudio Lourenço/Corpo de Bombeiros Sapadores de Faro)



Possas, 9 mm que caíram em Faro/Aeroporto e fez logo isso nessa zona e maré vazia, se tivesse maré cheia lá o teatro metia água até ao tecto.  Ui, o sistema está mesmo operacional.


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 21:16)

Pode não se perceber mas é tirada ao lado da cadeia para o centro comercial, portanto toda a água da Av. Cidade de Hayward aparece do lado direito e é uma avenida com uma boa inclinação.


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 21:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Possas, 9 mm que caíram em Faro/Aeroporto e fez logo isso nessa zona e maré vazia, se tivesse maré cheia lá o teatro metia água até ao tecto.  Ui, o sistema está mesmo operacional.



E o túnel de Olhão?


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2013 às 21:31)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 22,9 ºC (14h49)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 20,1 ºC (06h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Primeiras chuvas de Outono, sob a forma de aguaceiros pontualmente moderados; descida de temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2013 às 22:05)

Agreste disse:


> E o túnel de Olhão?



Hoje só ficou com água no fundo, mas conseguia-se passar, se fosse mais 10 minutos ficava a boiar.  Por acaso, já há algum tempo que não enche, até estou admirado.


----------



## amando96 (27 Set 2013 às 22:21)

De momento chove moderadamente e não vejo nada no satélite


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2013 às 22:32)

amando96 disse:


> De momento chove moderadamente e não vejo nada no satélite



O rain alarm tem uma mancha nessa zona, que nasceu ao pé de Almancil.  http://rain-alarm.com/

Em Ayamonte, choveu 29.5 mm hoje.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2013 às 23:04)

para os acumulados no litoral Norte... mesmo em cima do acontecimento ontem eram os mais desfavorecidos e agora está à vista... Decididamente isto não vai lá sem cut-off's aqui ao largo !

Por aqui têm caído uns pequenos aguaceiros que vão dando para molhar o chão mas já não espero mais nada esta noite e nem para o fim de semana. Estava convicto que o Outono fosse entrar com mais força mas já vi que vai adiar como é óbvio por estas paragens.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2013 às 12:11)

Hoje, tem passado vários aguaceiros a norte daqui, passou um de raspão mas não deu para acumular, já em Almancil tem chovido bem que a estação já segue com 6.3 mm.

Talvez, passe por aqui, algum aguaceiro. 

Ontem, antes da meia-noite ainda caiu mais um aguaceiro que rendeu 1 mm e fez subir o acumulado do dia para 16 mm.


----------



## aoc36 (28 Set 2013 às 16:08)

por aqui ente hoje e ontem sigo com 21mm aculumados...:S 
o tempo ta a preparar para chover e o vento aumentou, mas nada de especial...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2013 às 19:20)

Valente chuvada a norte na Serra de Monte Figo.  Aqui, tá nublado e nada.


----------



## amando96 (28 Set 2013 às 19:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Valente chuvada a norte na Serra de Monte Figo.  Aqui, tá nublado e nada.



Também apanhei uma valente chuvada a essa hora.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2013 às 22:56)

Boas,

O dia hoje foi marcado por vento moderado a forte de SW e alguns aguaceiros pontuais. No Sítio das Fontes acumulei 0,6mm, o que adicionado ao acumulado de ontem, dá uns estonteantes 9,2mm.

Destaque ainda para os 69,3 km/h registados hoje em Carvoeiro (ontem tinha tido 73,2 km/h).

Extremos de hoje:
*Sítio das Fontes*
*TMáx: 25,6ºC*
*TMín: 19,8ºC*

*Carvoeiro*
*TMáx: 22,0ºC*
*TMín: 18,9ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2013 às 23:16)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O dia hoje foi marcado por vento moderado a forte de SW e alguns aguaceiros pontuais. No Sítio das Fontes acumulei 0,6mm, o que adicionado ao acumulado de ontem, dá uns estonteantes 9,2mm.
> 
> ...



ecobcg, esse Sítio das Fontes não faz jus ao nome que tem, digo isto, porque todo o Barlavento teve um bom ano hidrológico e só aí nessa zona é que ficou-se precipitação abaixo dos 500 mm, mesmo comparando com a outra estação da DRAPALG na zona do Canadá/Lagoa, a diferença até Agosto era de +80 mm. 

Por aqui, caiu um forte aguaceiro há cerca de 1 hora atrás que rendeu 2 mm. O acumulado do dia é de 3 mm.

O total mensal vai nos 24 mm, tanto posso dizer que Setembro foi chuvoso como normal, tudo depende da normal climatológica (Faro/Aeroporto) que utilizo, se for a 1971/2000 é 12.5 mm e aí é um mês chuvoso, agora se for a normal 1981/2010 aí é um mês normal, porque a média é de 23.2 mm, a média dos últimos 5 anos aqui em Olhão é de 31.6 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2013 às 13:37)

Boas, por aqui, até meio da manhã foi de chuva, o que não deixa de ser estranho que os modelos não davam assim nada. 

Neste momento, sigo com céu nublado, 22.4ºC e 6 mm acumulados hoje. Choveu de manhã, o que o GFS das 06 prevê para a semana toda.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Set 2013 às 15:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, até meio da manhã foi de chuva, o que não deixa de ser estranho que os modelos não davam assim nada.
> 
> Neste momento, sigo com céu nublado, 22.4ºC e 6 mm acumulados hoje. Choveu de manhã, o que o GFS das 06 prevê para a semana toda.



Algarvio1980 com os modelos a não preverem nada é que nós estamos bem

Vai na volta do nada cai uns 20 ou mais mm nos próximos dias...senão cair também não tínhamos expectativas...


Por aqui céu muito nublado e já não chove a sério desde as 10h da manhã. Entretanto caem uns chuviscos de vez em quando.

Bom venha de lá uma cut-off senão isto não vai lá!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2013 às 23:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> ecobcg, esse Sítio das Fontes não faz jus ao nome que tem, digo isto, porque todo o Barlavento teve um bom ano hidrológico e só aí nessa zona é que ficou-se precipitação abaixo dos 500 mm, mesmo comparando com a outra estação da DRAPALG na zona do Canadá/Lagoa, a diferença até Agosto era de +80 mm.
> 
> Por aqui, caiu um forte aguaceiro há cerca de 1 hora atrás que rendeu 2 mm. O acumulado do dia é de 3 mm.
> 
> O total mensal vai nos 24 mm, tanto posso dizer que Setembro foi chuvoso como normal, tudo depende da normal climatológica (Faro/Aeroporto) que utilizo, se for a 1971/2000 é 12.5 mm e aí é um mês chuvoso, agora se for a normal 1981/2010 aí é um mês normal, porque a média é de 23.2 mm, a média dos últimos 5 anos aqui em Olhão é de 31.6 mm.



Pois, parece que a chuva não gosta do Sítio das Fontes! por vezes, está a chover bem em Lagoa e lá nem uma pinga... ehehe!

Relativamente ao dia de hoje, a manhã e parte da tarde foram de céu muito nublado mas sem chuva, mas o final da tarde já teve precipitação fraca e neste momento chove fraco, levando 1,2mm acumulados nas Fontes.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2013 às 23:04)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 21,1 ºC (15h04)
Temperatura mínima = 17,2 ºC (08h12)

Ontem (dia 28):

Temperatura máxima = 22,7 ºC (14h08)
Temperatura mínima = 17,4 ºC (07h14)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (30 Set 2013 às 11:02)

Bom dia,

Por aqui dia de chuvinha fraca, que vai acumulando devagarinho... sigo com *1,6mm* no Sítio das Fontes, com 22,2ºC e vento moderado de WSW.

Em Carvoeiro tenho 21,0ºC e vento moderado de SW.

Está um daqueles dias cinzentos! (assim como estarão alguns espíritos por aí espalhados... eheh).


----------



## trovoadas (30 Set 2013 às 12:25)

Por aqui uma manhã muito chuvosa!  Parece que as serras do barrocal estão a reter alguma precipitação desta massa muito húmida. Não para de chover desde as 10h da manhã fraco a moderado.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Set 2013 às 13:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui dia de chuvinha fraca, que vai acumulando devagarinho... sigo com *1,6mm* no Sítio das Fontes, com 22,2ºC e vento moderado de WSW.
> 
> ...



*Ecobcg* esse pluviómetro está mas é atolado de pó Não há meio de isso marcar algo de jeito...

Por aqui continua os períodos de chuva agora bem fraca daquela "molha-parvos" e muito nevoeiro. Em princípio pelas previsões vamos entrar em seca agora Os modelos não dão nada de nada para aqui, sendo que a partir de Quinta/Sexta regressa o bom tempo e sabe-se lá até quando. 
Valeu por estes dias que no geral foram bastante húmidos e sem chuvas muito fortes. Hoje então é daquela que fica toda na terra


----------



## ecobcg (30 Set 2013 às 14:06)

trovoadas disse:


> *Ecobcg* esse pluviómetro está mas é atolado de pó Não há meio de isso marcar algo de jeito...



Ehehe! Com esta chuvinha que quase não se sente, é difícil marcar mais!
E pó não deve ter, que a estação levou uma "esfrega" geral no final do Verão.
Tenho que ver é se não há nenhum "sacana" a meter um guarda-chuva em cima da estação! Lol!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2013 às 15:31)

ecobcg disse:


> Ehehe! Com esta chuvinha que quase não se sente, é difícil marcar mais!
> E pó não deve ter, que a estação levou uma "esfrega" geral no final do Verão.
> Tenho que ver é se não há nenhum "sacana" a meter um guarda-chuva em cima da estação! Lol!



É o São Pedro.  

Por aqui, isto tem sido de chuvinha molha parvos, a manhã inteira, em Moncarapacho as pingas são mais grossas do que aqui. Sigo com 6 mm acumulados, ultimamente parece que as nuvens mijonas gostam de mim. 

Este mês vai com 37 mm, nada mau, já ultrapassou a média dos últimos 5 anos, por aqui.  Por este andar, Setembro fica mais chuvoso do que Janeiro ainda.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2013 às 18:09)

20,5°C actuais e 99% HR, nevoeiro e chuvisco persistente e vento moderado com rajadas. Pontos de orvalho altos.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2013 às 20:36)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 22,4 ºC (12h10)
Temperatura mínima = 19,2 ºC (03h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*O mês de Setembro foi, este ano, o mais quente desde pelo menos o ano de 2003.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------

